# Where Are They Now? (Larry Johnson)



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

> July 14, 2007 -- When Larry Johnson's back forced him to retire in October 2001, there was no news conference, no fanfare, no going-away party for one of the most popular Knicks in recent memory.
> He stayed away from New York and out of the limelight ... until yesterday's return to Harlem and a chat with The Post.
> 
> Johnson - at the Last Man standing contest on 125th & Broadway to crown the city's best streetball player - talked about his stealth retirement, why he hadn't been back to the Garden until last month, and what he thinks of the Knicks' chances this season.
> ...


http://www.nypost.com/seven/0714200...back_in_town___its_lj__knicks_brian_lewis.htm
LJ is one of my favorites, and until this day I haven't seen a player of his calibor in a long time. I hope when I do go to any Knick games this season, he will be present. Maybe his presence around some of the younger Knick players will make a positive impact.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

It would be nice to have grandmama back in the saddle again. I knew he retired in 2001, but man it seemed so long ago. The interesting thing is, he played in the league for 10 years. It's not like he had a short career. Without the back injuries though, he could have been Barkley all over again. He was a beast his first few years (even undersized).


----------



## bcoleman123 (Jul 13, 2007)

LJ was probably my favorite Knick during those years in the late 90's. It was sad the way he left the team and the NBA. That would be great if he came back to the Garden for some games and see if the Garden gave him a proper farewell.

And I like his optimism for this season....


----------



## different_13 (Aug 30, 2005)

Yeah, ya gotta wonder what you could have done had he always stayed on par with his Charlotte days.


----------



## shakespeare (Nov 2, 2006)

I loved LJ when he transformed his game from a power forward into a small forward. And he was succesful in doing so. Loved his attitude, his persistent and his back to the basket game.

He was also a leader in the locker room.

Can't believe more posters have contributed to this thread.


----------



## EwingStarksOakley94 (May 13, 2003)

Who can say a bad thing about LJ, at least b-ball wise (no need to rehash his off the court tribulations). He's forever cemented in Knick lore, even if just for the 4-point play. And Knick fans certainly know his time as a Knickerbocker is worth noting for more than just Pacer-killing. It woulda been sweet to have him at the level he was as a Hornet, but his ability to really embrace a different role and change his style is very rare and helped us a lot. Plus when Oakley left he really became the heart and soul of the team, even playing more PF when Spree and Houston were on the court together.


----------

